
Don't share pictures of your kids online - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/05/22/social-media-should-you-share-pictures-of-your-children-online/
======
mceachen
I'd suggest going an extra step: keep the imagery of you and your family out
of the cloud altogether. Spending a decade in adtech, ML, and behavior
targeting scared the willies out of me, and I'm building something for my
family to use: [https://blog.photostructure.com/introducing-
photostructure/](https://blog.photostructure.com/introducing-photostructure/)

~~~
aeternus
I'm not sure that images should be your largest concern.

Messaging apps and the sites you visit online are much richer sources of data
for adtech and ML.

~~~
anbop
Advance image processing AI by 1000x (which could happen in 10 years) and the
images are much more dangerous.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Facebook already knows who your friends are and what you've been up to even if
you have never used the site, because it's seen you in the photos _they_
uploaded.

------
yxz
What can us kids do to stop this? As sitting down and talking doesn't work.
I'd rather not have people knowing when I'm not home.

~~~
myself248
Hide in the bushes and take pictures of your parents. Send them to your
friends. If told to stop, ask your parents how they define the terms "double
standard" and "leading by example".

Not sure if I'm joking...

~~~
yxz
Oh my god. This is a great idea. Thanks!

~~~
humanrebar
It's really not....

You're better off finding adults your parents respect and ask them to help you
talk about all this with them.

------
devoply
Don't share pictures online. If you have to, send them via e-mail. Host your
e-mail using a private provider. Make your family do the same.

~~~
mysterydip
The problem is there is so much inertia to overcome with "free" email and
photo hosting that I could talk 'til I'm blue in the face to family and
friends and they just ignore it.

~~~
jjeaff
And hosting your own email has been effectively ruined by spammers and
overzealous spam filtering. Running your own email server is technical and
time consuming at least at first.

------
HNLurker2
Yeah don't :=)

